# Guitar FX Board



## Neal (8/1/16)

Pic of my newly wired board for any other guitar geeks on forum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Va-poor (9/1/16)

Now we need to see what's on the other two ends of that board 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (9/1/16)

Va-poor said:


> Now we need to see what's on the other two ends of that board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



One amp and one arsehole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (11/1/16)

Neat setup you have there bud (a tad bit jealous I must admit). After marriage and the kids I've let go of most of my gear... Now I just keep my Fender Strat because of memories (when I have time, I use it with an iRig in the iPad lol - dont judge), and a Cort Nylon Classic for the braai/casual event sing-alongs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (11/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Neat setup you have there bud (a tad bit jealous I must admit). After marriage and the kids I've let go of most of my gear... Now I just keep my Fender Strat because of memories (when I have time, I use it with an iRig in the iPad lol - dont judge), and a Cort Nylon Classic for the braai/casual event sing-alongs.



@Cespian Nice one mate, thanks for reply. All good as long as you keep playing. If you have a decent laptop/soundcard, Guitar Rig from IK Multimedia is brilliant piece of kit, there is a free version on their site. I have not been completely honest to wife regarding true cost of my vape gear, if she knew how much I have spent on guitars, amps and fx pedals over the years she would be wearing my testicles as earrings.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

